# Weißes trübes Wasser



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo erstmal

hab ne Frage und zwar hab ich jetzt nach dem Winter meinen Teich abgelassen und gesäubert. Nachdem ich ihn wieder mit Brunnenwasser(!!) aufgefüllt hatte musste ich feststellen das das Wasser in oberen Lagen zwar klar ist aber an der Oberfläche weiser Schaum schwimmt und es wenn man weiter runter schaut auch weis und trüb wird. Jetzt hab ich bedenken meine Fische wieder einzusetzen und brauche rat woran das liegen könnte und ob das schädlich ist? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: weises trübes Wasser*

Hello,

my name is Annett. 

Wie lange hast Du denn das Wasser schon im Teich?
Gibt es zufällig ein Foto von diesem "Schaum". Frisch gezapftes Wasser enthält schon mal einiges an Gasen, das dann erstmal entweicht.... 

Die Fische sollten nicht gleich zurück müssen.... besser noch ein paar Tage warten, bis sich nach so einer Roßkur wenigstens wieder ein paar Mikroorganismen angesiedelt haben.

War der Teich so dreckig oder machst Du das immer so?


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: weises trübes Wasser*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Der Teich war einfach zu dreckig und das Wasser war schon 3 Jahre drin! Das Wasser ist jetzt seit einem Tag drin und Bilder lad ich gleich hoch!

mfg


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: weises trübes Wasser*

Bilder sind ein bischen groß aber sieht man ja mehr  

der Dreck an der Oberfläche kommt natürlich noch runter  

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2j9e-1-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2j9e-2-jpg.html

Bilder sind 10 Minuten alt also aktuell


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: weises trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

vorsicht Modemnutzer... die Pics sind 1500-1700kB groß! 


Hmmm.. so ganz verstehe ich Deine Logik nicht.
Das Wasser in unseren Seen und Meeren ist doch auch älter als 3 Jahre.  
Ab und an mal ein Teilwasserwechsel ist ok, oder auch mal den Mulm abzusaugen.
Eine Komplettreinigung mit 100% Wasserwechsel kommt einer Teichneuanlage gleich!
Das heißt eigentlich: Wasser mehrere Wochen ohne Fische im Teich lassen, damit da überhaupt wieder etwas biologische Aktivität zum Zuge kommt.
Über den Schaum würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen, aber die Wasserwerte bezüglich Ammonium/Ammoniak + Nitrit mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

mmh das war wohl unüberlegt von mir aber muss ich die Fische jetzt Wochen lang draußen behalten?


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hi,

vielleicht erzählst Du mal etwas mehr?

Im Profil steht "Besatz: sehr unterschiedlich".... damit kann keiner was anfangen. 

Wieviele Fische, welche Sorten in wieviel Wasser z.Z.??


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Besatz im Moment 5 Goldfische(bin Leihe) und 4 __ Frösche bekomme aber demnächst wenn ich mich melde noch ca. 20 Goldfische dazu und morgen werd ich mal paar Teststreifen kaufen und die Ergebnisse hier posten! Und Wasser habe ich schätzungsweise 2000 Liter drin. Kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## Ondine (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Dumm gelaufen würde ich mal sagen  den Schaum kann ich Dir leider auch nicht erklären, ich hatte zwar was Ähnliches bei der Neuanlage, das kam aber durch ungewaschene Marmorkiesel, ich versuchte dann mit irgendwelchen Bindemitteln das raus zu bekommen, letzten Endes habe ich aber alle Steine wieder rausgenommen, gründlich gewaschen, und mit dem Bau musste ich ganz von vorne anfangen.

Ich vermute mal, dass Du nichts mehr vom alten Wasser in Reserve hast . . . wobei - wo sind denn derweil Deine Fischlis? In jedem Fall würde "altes" Wasser den ganzen Prozess beschleunigen . . . oder Du fragst mal in der Nachbarschaft, ob Dir jemand von seinem Teichwasser was abgeben kann, damit kannst Du das "neue" Wasser impfen.

LG
Britta


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Ganz komplett war das alte Wasser nicht raus! Hatte noch ca. 10-15 cm drin und hab nur einen Großteil vom Schlamm rausgefischt. Meine Fische stehen im moment in einer Wanne neben dem Teich. Obwohl mich das grad ziemlich ärgert kann man sagen: aus Fehlern lernt man. Man man jetzt im Nachhinein denk ich mir hätte einem das auch vorher einfallen können...


----------



## jochen (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hallo Durst,

Ich würde es in diesen Jahr bei den 5 Goldis belassen, für deinen Teich reicht das allemal fürs Erste, du bist ja jetzt wieder in der Anfangsphase.
_Fahre_ deinen Teich erstmal wieder richtig ein, lese viel im Forum,vor allen die Fachbeiträge, benutze die Suchtaste, und wenn du dann noch Fragen hast wird dir sicher und gerne weitergeholfen.


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

hallo auch von mir!

soso, durst bekommt keine schimpfe  
ihr habt das aber schon gelesen....20 goldfische auf 2000 l wasser?  

das ist ein wenig viel des guten durst!


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Wieviel Goldfische würdet ihr denn empfehlen auf die Größe? habe in den nächsten 2 Jahren sowieso eine Teichvergrößerung geplant aber da is ja wieder die gleiche Tour angesagt wie jetzt.


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

hallo durst! (wie heißt du denn richtig  )

also: als wir den teich mit ca. 3000 l angegeben hatten, wurde mir geraten streng auszumisten auf max. 7-8 fische! mittlerweile haben wir etwas umgebaut und 7! monstergranitbrocken rausgepackt. dann wasser marsch und auf die wasseruhr geschaut. jetzt haben wir knapp 5500 l und es schwimmen nach fangaktion noch 10 goldfische mit 7 babys rum, was wahrscheinlich auch ganz hart an der grenze ist! deshalb mein schreck bei 20 auf 2000 l. und 5 hast du ja schon!


----------



## herten04 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*



			
				Ondine schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm gelaufen würde ich mal sagen  den Schaum kann ich Dir leider auch nicht erklären, ich hatte zwar was Ähnliches bei der Neuanlage, das kam aber *durch ungewaschene Marmorkiesel*, ich versuchte dann mit irgendwelchen Bindemitteln das raus zu bekommen, letzten Endes habe ich aber alle Steine wieder rausgenommen, gründlich gewaschen, und mit dem Bau musste ich ganz von vorne anfangen.
> 
> LG
> Britta


Hallo Britta.
Nie Mamorkiesel in den Teich tun,ich hatte Mamorkiesel damals in den Bachlauf getan was mir enorm Nitrit ins Wasser abgab und natürlich teilweise zum Fischsterben führte.(Ein Test im Eimer mit Mamorkiesel über 24 Stunden ergab im Tröpfchentest von Sera die höchste Farbstufe).
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Oh das hab ich nicht gewusst! Dann werd ich ntürlich keine Fische mehr dazu nehmen und das erstmal so lassen. Aber ich frag mich wie meine Fische jetzt in einer Metallwann glücklich werden sollen? WIe lange sollte ich denn jetzt warten bis ich sie wieder einsetzen kann? Oder was ist wenn ich morgen Teststreifen kaufe und die Werte in Ordnung sind? was spricht dann gegen eine Einsetzung?
Danke nochmal für eure Antworten! (Mein Name ist Marcel)


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

hallo marcel  

also bin zwar nicht experte hier, aber ich denke wenn deine tests nix bedenkliches zu tage führen, kannst du sie schon wieder einsetzen.
wir haben diese woche wie gesagt auch tabularasa-aktion gehabt und sie mit nicht wirklich viel übrigem teichwasser in den frischgefüllten teich gegeben (langsam mit nach und nach wasser angewöhnen und dann erst rein). wenn die werte ok sind, sollte das klappen, sind doch recht robust die jungs


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Gut dann heist es bis morgen warten!  Danke an alle! Ich meld mich dann morgen wieder wenn die Testergebnisse vorliegen bis dahin!!


----------



## jochen (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hallo Marcel,

google mal nach Nitritpeak, das wird dir einiges erklären.


----------



## Durst (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hab mich mal nach Nitritpeak erkundigt und ich habe festgestellt das ich ein Problem hab! Fische einsetzen könnte nach paar Tagen fatal für die Tiere sein aber in dieser sperrigen Wanne will ich sie auch nicht lassen ... mhh nicht einfach


----------



## Thorsten (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hi Marcel,

wenn Du dir Test´s kaufst, dann bitte Tröpfchentest´s von JBL oder Tetra!

Teststreifen sind zu ungenau... 

Mach erstmal den Wassertest, dann sehen wir mit den Fischen einsetzen weiter


----------



## Ondine (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*




			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Britta.
> Nie Mamorkiesel in den Teich tun,ich hatte Mamorkiesel damals in den Bachlauf getan was mir enorm Nitrit ins Wasser abgab und natürlich teilweise zum Fischsterben führte.(Ein Test im Eimer mit Mamorkiesel über 24 Stunden ergab im Tröpfchentest von Sera die höchste Farbstufe).
> Gruß
> Helmut


. . . zu spät der Rat   . . . aber im Ernst: ich hatte damals halt NULL Ahnung und Marmorkiesel passten halt am besten in das mediterrane Ambiente  

Nach dem Waschen der Kiesel war dann wenigstens die Milchphase in meinem Miniteich vorbei, ich habe wie schon gesagt, noch ein Mittel reingekippt, das die mineralischen Schwebstoffe binden sollte, und Fische waren sowieso nicht vorgesehen. Keine Fische: kein Fischsterben!

Ich habe auch auf jedwede Technik verzichtet und einfach abgewartet was passiert, und so nach und nach stabilisierte sich das Ganze. Übrigens musste ich dann doch meine Idee vom fischfreien Teich fallen lassen, denn dann kamen die Mücken und es wurde sehr lebendig an der Wasseroberfläche. Die __ Stichlinge die ich eingesetzt hatte, fühlten sich immerhin so wohl, dass sie fleißig Nachwuchs produzierten. Eine Muschel übernahm dann die Reinigung und etliche __ Schnecken waren die Putzkolonne für die Marmorkiesel. 

Das ist jetzt 2 Jahre her, die Stichlinge begingen im Herbst kollektiven Selbstmord, die Muschel gab auch den Löffel vorzeitig ab, gerade als das Wasser einigermaßen schön geworden war - hab' ich nie verstanden - und letztes Jahr nach dem ewig langen Winter sah mein Teich richtig schlimm aus, ich hatte aber keine Zeit für irgendwelche Aktionen . . . nur ein Molch hat mich dann davon abgehalten, das Teichlein zuzuschütten. Eine vorsichtige Sanierung der Uferzone und ein Teilwasserwechsel haben dann ausgereicht. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war alles im Lot. Die __ Molche haben sich vermehrt, diesmal gab es zum Filtern 2 __ Muscheln und auf Fische habe ich verzichtet, schon um den Libellennachwuchs und den Molchlaich zu schützen. Ich wurde belohnt mit klarem Wasser und nach dem Auftauen in diesem Frühjahr waren die beiden Muscheln immer noch quicklebendig, und das Wasser klar wie ein Bergsee . . . und das mit Marmorkiesel  

LG
Britta


----------



## Durst (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

So hab mir mal Tröpfchentest's (Tetra) zugelegt   die Werte:

ph-Wert  6,5 - 7 
Nitrit <0.3 mg/l
Nitrat 25 - 50 mg/l

KH und GH konnte ich nicht bestimmen, da nach 40 Tropfen immernoch kein Farbumschlag zu sehen war und das Zeug auch nicht billig ist! War der Test Fehlerhaft oder wie kann so ein hoher Wert entstehen und kann das mit dem trüben Wasser zu tun haben?


----------



## karsten. (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*



			
				Durst schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mir mal Tröpfchentest's (Tetra) zugelegt   die Werte:
> 
> ph-Wert  6,5 - 7
> Nitrit <0.3 mg/l
> ...




eher unwarscheinlich , "Kalkbrühe" mit pH-Wert unter 7 glaub ich nicht !


----------



## Durst (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Kann dir nur sagen was die Prüfung ergeben hat! Bist dir sicher das das Kalk ist? und wie bekomm ich das wieder los?


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hi,

mach die beiden Tests nochmal.... wenn beide sehr niedrig sind, kommt der Umschlag sehr schnell (manchmal schon nach 1 oder 2 Tropfen!) und man bemerkt es dann nicht.
Lies vorher nochmal genau, von welcher Farbe zu welcher es wechselt (ist ja abhängig von der Testflüssigkeit)... ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich auf den Umschwung wartete und der war schon längst gelaufen. 

Gh von 50° haben wir auch.. aber die Kh ist hier mit 12 oder 18° um einiges niedriger.......... (Brunnenwasser!)


----------



## Durst (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Aber woran kann es denn nun liegen das das Wasser so trüb und milchig bei mir ist? Könnte das mit der KH zusammenhängen oder was kann es denn noch sein?


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hi,

wir haben das auch, wenn ich von besagtem Brunnen das Wasser für meine Vierbeiner "zapfe". Allerdings geht das innerhalb von Minuten weg und klingt eher wie ausgasen.

Wenn ich mir Deine beiden Bilder so ansehen - ich sehe da nichts von milchig-weiß... sorry.... sind halt ein paar Trübungen. Vielleicht hast Du beim einlassen etwas feinen Dreck aufgewirbelt?

Kalk bewirkt zumindest bei uns kein dauerhaft getrübtes Wasser. Dafür hat man die Ablagerungen wirklich überall. Folie, Skimmer, Siebe  und zusätzlich noch [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]prima Eisenablagerungen[/URL]!

Wenn Du wirklich solche Wasserwerte hast und nur 2000l brauchst... mach den nächsten Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser, sofern ein Anschluß vorhanden ist.
Bei mir mickern alle UW-Pflanzen auch mit 30° Gh Füllwasser, welches unterdessen auf 16° Gh abgesunken ist!


----------



## Durst (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Naja gut ich werd jetzt erstmal versuchen wieder ordentlich Pflanzen einzusetzen und Fische auch wieder einzusetzen mal sehen was passiert weil ewig wollte ich meinen Fischen die Metallwanne auch nicht antun.
Nochmal danke für die zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten von allen hier im Forum!


----------

